# Blue eyeshadow on an Asian girl (Pic heavy)



## mzcelaneous (Aug 27, 2006)

I originally did this tutorial for a friend who needed her make-up done without me being there (she lives way across the country from me). She really wanted to try blue eyeshadow with out looking "Mimi like" (from the Drew Carey show), so this is what I came up with.  

Keep in mind this is my first tutorial on Specktra, so don't be too harsh...please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's what I used: 









1. Start with a clean moisturized face. Hope I didn't scare you all away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, I did this in my daughter's room hence my daughter in the background playing dress-up.





2. Apply tinted moisturizer. It's a matter of preference with what you apply it with. I like using the *190* because I hate having to wash my hands after touching it. Make sure you blend well! Harsh lines are a no-no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








3. Now I apply my natural *MSF* with a buffer brush and buff, buff, buff away. The more you buff, the better it looks. In this photo I had to use my yucky BE kabuki because I lost my 182 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








4. Pick up some eyebrow powder with your* 266* brush and fill in your brows in a "staggering" motion.





5. Now take some *Bare canvas* paint and apply it all over your eyes as an eyeshadow primer. Usually, to make things faster,  I use the Shimmersand shadestick as a primer. You can use your fingers, but I like to use my *242 *brush. Here you can see my completed eyebrows too. Oh..and please don't mind my nails. They haven't been done in a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Here's how it looks with just the paint. 





6. Now take your *213* brush and pick up some *Azreal Blue *pigment. Apply it to the _inner V_ throughout the lid leaving more pigment in the inner V and fading out to the lid.





I know...bad picture. But it should look something like this.









7. Now take some *Tilt* eyeshadow using a large fluff brush (don't remember where I got this from. Target, maybe?). Apply *Tilt* to the _lid_ area.









8. Remember, no blending has took place yet. Now take some *Deep Truth* eyeshadow and apply it to the _outer V_ with the *213* brush. 









9. Take some *Shroom* eyeshadow with the *229* brush and apply it to where the blue colors end up to the browbone. This is where I begin the blending.  After applying *Shroom* to the browbone, I go over the blues and blend away any obvious lines (like where Azreal Blue ends and Tilt begins). I do the typical "windshield wiper" motion until it's well blended.





10. Now take the *219* brush and apply Azreal Blue to the inner eye rim down to the lower lash line halfway. Then using the same brush, grab some Deep Truth and apply it where Azreal Blue ends until it meets Deep Truth on the outer V of your lid. I hope that made sense.





11. Apply *Smolder* eye kohl to your water line.





12. Now take your eyelash curler and curl your lashes. I like to heat my curler with a hairdryer as it is extremely difficult to curl my lashes and have them stay that way. Just heat it for a few seconds. If the metal is too hot to the touch, let it cool down for a bit because if it hurts your fingers, it'll burn your eyes!





13. Next, apply some black mascara in a zig-zag motion. That way the mascara distributes to every lash. And don't mind my expression. I feel that if I keep my mouth open, my hand stays steady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












14. Pick up some *Sunsparked Pearl* beauty powder with your *150* brush and apply lightly all over your face. 









15. Take "The Killer" (the *187* brush), grab some *Shimpagne MSF* and apply to the cheekbones.









16. Now, take the *190* brush, pick-up some NARS blush in *Sin*, and apply to the apples of your cheeks. My technique is to smile and apply where your cheeks stick out.





17. On to the lips! Line with *Spice* lip liner, fill with *Expensivo* lipstick, and apply Dior Addict Ultra Gloss in *313*.








Annnnd VOILA! The finished product. A mean mug and a smiley face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope this is helpful to someone out there. Blue eyeshadow IS wearable


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 27, 2006)

wow you look super! i bet your daughter is proud that she has such a beautiful mommy! i look stupid in blues, but they seem to work so well for you! love this!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 27, 2006)

I love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blues and I don't get along. Haha.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 27, 2006)

You look pretty! I love that lip color on you.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow, ya'll are quick! Hehe. Thanks guys


----------



## cupcakekiss (Aug 27, 2006)

you look pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the blue is gentle and the nude lips make it so sexy


----------



## poppy z (Aug 27, 2006)

yhx for this tut! I'm happy: I have all for do the eyes!


----------



## mjacqueline (Aug 27, 2006)

I love this look, thansk again, I'm going to try this out.


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 27, 2006)

Of course blue eyeshadow is wearable, it's a classic!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_Of course blue eyeshadow is wearable, it's a classic!_

 
My thoughts exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ya'll


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 27, 2006)

Great job!

I wish I had real creases to have the same effect.


----------



## tokyo_juliet (Aug 27, 2006)

You look so pretty with that make-up on! I just have to say this but I love the way your lips are shaped. Great job and thanks for this tutorial!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 27, 2006)

you did a great job!! you look very pretty too!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 28, 2006)

To those who decide to try this look out, I'd like to see how it turned out.  Please post it or PM me


----------



## darkh3av3n (Feb 7, 2007)

Great tutorial... I will definetly have to try this...


----------



## NFTP (Feb 7, 2007)

beautiful! very informative tutorial as well.  i have difficulty with color placement. sometimes and i like to see how other people who are asian apply their eye makeup


----------



## linkas (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks 4 the tut! You look lovely!


----------



## Katja (Feb 7, 2007)

*That was a great tut.  I only find that I look good in baby blues.  I don't look flattering in dark blues or bright blue e/s.  Maybe I'll try out more, and come to love them.  TY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## `juicy (Feb 27, 2007)

awesome job


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 28, 2007)

blue looks pretty on you! I also love your lip color. Well done!


----------



## fairytale22 (Feb 28, 2007)

Awesome, you look great!


----------



## juli (Feb 28, 2007)

I had to post for it being such a good tutorial! 

I never thought Asians can pull off good blue e/s look?? But U look awesome!!! 

very pretty!


----------



## Emmi (Mar 3, 2007)

Great tut! You look soo pretty!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooh lala...this is hot!  I don't know how I missed that one but thanks for sharing even if it is all late lol.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 5, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## bsquared (Mar 14, 2007)

i love this . . . blue eyeshadow is my fave look (as well as purples, greens, golds, pinks . . . well i guess i like it all lol) . . . this loosk so geat on you!


----------



## applefrite (Mar 14, 2007)

I love your blue make-up ; You are very pretty .


----------



## breathless (Mar 15, 2007)

this is great! i love it!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

yeah blue is not my friend


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Apr 14, 2007)

Very nice! The blue looks great on you!


----------



## jazzebelle_jazz (May 10, 2007)

wow..it's really nice to see u in those colour,too bad for me,im trying to put the colour like u,but i turned to be weird..LOL..love ur tut girl


----------



## laura-doll (May 10, 2007)

this is prettyyy x


----------

